# using multi tool to cut hinges out?



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow must be nice to be able to afford mahogany doors.
I guess when you employ illegals, you can use the savings to upgrade the materials.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Robie said:


> Actually, it pronounced
> 
> 'merican.


sssshhhh.. Youll wake up Jeremiah.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

m1911 said:


> "American speaking"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, i am not the only one who says speak American instead of English. :laughing:


----------



## MoG (Jan 8, 2015)

Show him what he should have done, then fire him lol

Honestly though, I've met a fair bit of people who say I go way too far into detail. Yet, I've never had anyone go out of line on me where it was because I didn't explain or tell them how to do something.

You probably had a hinge template too to go with that router huh?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Illegals and incompetents, that's a hell of crew you got workin' for you...


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

What ever happened to the day's of judging a man by what he has inside his toolbox . Or.............what he doesn't .


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

m1911 said:


> Illegals and incompetents, that's a hell of crew you got workin' for you...


My reading was he got rid of the illegal. The new American speaking gentleman was the one that needs a little training.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Jaws said:


> My reading was he got rid of the illegal. The new American speaking gentleman was the one that needs a little training.


That is how I read it too.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Jaws said:


> My reading was he got rid of the illegal. The new American speaking gentleman was the one that needs a little training.


So I should have said, Illegals and *then* incompetents, that's a hell of crew you got workin' for you... 



:laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> That is how I read it too.


"but he _*is*_ technically illegal"


threw me off...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

m1911 said:


> "but he _*is*_ technically illegal"
> 
> 
> threw me off...


Me too. When i read it i thought lord have mercy, the boys are going to skin him alive :laughing:


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

This business is tough. Everyone is either too incompetent or too smart. The smart ones always seem to call back though


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm with Leo on this.
Maybe I wouldn't blow my top, but goodbye.

There is a difference between somebody performing a pretty basic carpentry task (cut out the hinges) first day, vs you have him install complicated built up crown moulding to the plaster ceiling and walls in a 200 year old house.


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

[QU
OTE=Warren;2240410]Wow must be nice to be able to afford mahogany doors.
I guess when you employ illegals, you can use the savings to upgrade the materials.[/QUOTE]

I think I must have mis-wrote
I released the illegal , so I could hire a legal /
the legal mucked it up.
you guys don`t work in Miami 
I have only had maybe 3 americans in the last 5 years 
all are latin here , and a lot of times you don`t know if they are legal or not till after the fact.

I did let the guy go by the way
but no way am I going to yell and scream at a guy in front of a client,
I let him finish the day, I took control , and let him follow my lead the rest of the day, and that was that , both of us keeping our dignity
I`ve fired many in my 30-plus years running guys.
no reason to act like am idiot while doing it.
customer still has confidence ni me this way


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

gotta blame myself too , I left the guy unsupervised.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I have become slow to fire people. When someone does not meet my standards for their pay grade I ride them unbelievably hard. It is a "get better or quit" approach. The ones who can take it become great and the ones who cant walk. It saves me from having to think about it so hard and it always works itself out. The key is to recognize when to turn it back off.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Spike7 said:


> I think I must have mis-wrote
> I released the illegal , so I could hire a legal /
> the legal mucked it up.
> you guys don`t work in Miami
> ...


ID and a background check.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> ID and a background check.


You running background checks on your new hires?

Wow.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

No I9 forms in Florida?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> You running background checks on your new hires?
> 
> Wow.


It's actually not that far fetched in this day and age. :sad:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Cool count me in!!! Do i get to mistreat tools? Like use a speed squarefor a pry bar? Cut off countless nails with a circular saw? Steal your radio?


Mistreat my tools? Why not, everyone else does. And everyone knows an expensive combination square is used for a pry bar. I have no radio to steal - I don't allow them on my job site.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I knew a guy in NY that probably worked with people speaking a dozen different languages. No words, just comic book style drawings to show how to do something, plus enough language skills to be able to keep them working effectively....


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

You gotta train keep a close on tbe new guys. I don't care what they say about how good great they are. Its all bs to.me unil you spend time with me 1week - 3 months to make sure we are cloned. If if not no raise base rate for what skill level I think I hired. It's tuff. Ill.say it again it's tuff. I.must say I do like the good amount of non deck work we've been getting and in the pipe. I have a handful of good subs I point and they shoot. It let's stay focused on the core which is outdoor and still enables me to run 2-4 jobs with min stress. Get the door frame and if the kids turning out to be reliable and progressively upping to your standards then keep him. Not sure what your paying him but I hope it's not a real carpenters wage. If so reduce it and explain why. You have to grow into higher wage. Good luck and don't turn your ahead away next time.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

now imagine he did a perfect job, and he did use a leatherman. I'd be impressed.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

madmax718 said:


> now imagine he did a perfect job, and he did use a leatherman. I'd be impressed.


I would hope you're not paying him by the hour!


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

m1911 said:


> I would hope you're not paying him by the hour!



Years ago i would tell guys that certain projects payed so much. So if it took them too long they were gonna starve.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Could be worse, this is how a pre-hung was shipped. 

Tom


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I've had those. Nice job they do


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Could be worse, this is how a pre-hung was shipped.
> 
> Tom


I've gotten similar crap, with shallow mortices, stripped screw holes, etc. 
Seems to be the norm these days... :sad:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> Could be worse, this is how a pre-hung was shipped.
> 
> Tom


Thats impressive, I'm not sure I could achieve that look. Is it a fung shway thing?

"Ying the top, Yang the bottom of every hinge"

Archy special?:laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> idk..that plunge festool could do it i bet





CITY DECKS INC said:


> of course it can it can do anything.....


I did use the Vecturo today to cut 4 of 12 hinge mortices. No room for a router, used the field made router template to guide the Vecturo for the edge, used a trim marker to mark the thickness. Worked really well and went as quickly as using the router.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The results.

Tom


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Why waste your time with a template and a vecturo to do a job a sharp chisel and the back of a screwdriver could do in a snap?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Faster and more accurate.

EDIT: Inner, post a video of your mad chisel skills and show us how its done.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Faster and more accurate.
> 
> EDIT: Inner, post a video of your mad chisel skills and show us how its done.


Sure, next time I have a wood door I will.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Why waste your time with a template and a vecturo to do a job a sharp chisel and the back of a screwdriver could do in a snap?


Temple was made, used it for the other 8 hinges. These hinges were to close to the ground/threshold to use the router. Veturo was out from cutting caulk. Using the template meant 2 marks set template and hit the edges. Mark the thickness , cut the mortice. 

I've done the chisel routine many times, this was as fast if not faster. Grant it if I had to make the template and get the tools out out this would not have been the best option.

Tom


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Temple was made, used it for the other 8 hinges. These hinges were to close to the ground/threshold to use the router. Veturo was out from cutting caulk. Using the template meant 2 marks set template and hit the edges. Mark the thickness , cut the mortice.
> 
> I've done the chisel routine many times, this was as fast if not faster. Grant it if I had to make the template and get the tools out out this would not have been the best option.
> 
> Tom


How do you route a square edge for those hinges?

Typically the wood and aluminum ones are rounded on the inside corners.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I had to make the temple because of the arch top doors. I could not use my Bosch hinge jig.

This is a picture of the homes existing. Not of the new install.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> How do you route a square edge for those hinges?
> 
> Typically the wood and aluminum ones are rounded on the inside corners.


The router bit is 1/2" diameter, 1/4" radius. You can use a corner chisel or a sharp chisel to square up the corners. 

In most cases I use 1/4" radius hinges. I went square because the hinge edge lines up with the door edge. These are 1" thick storm doors fabricated by Justin in the shop. 

Picture with the Bosch jig in place on the door and one of the hinge in the mortice.

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Sure, next time I have a wood door I will.


I won't hold my breath.


----------

